# Where did my rep go?



## nuglets (May 18, 2012)

i don't know why they keep deleting my threads. I had 2300 rep points yesterday and then this morning I had 200. Can any of the MODS explain how this could be. No trolling please.


----------



## Steve French (May 18, 2012)




----------



## nuglets (May 18, 2012)

loser you are


----------



## Steve French (May 18, 2012)




----------



## nuglets (May 18, 2012)

retarded you are...


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 18, 2012)

lol lol lol out comes the troll

short fat droll

cant walk must crawl

pale white from the forum fight

but bathed in justified light

he must troll around

picking victims wherever they be found

then call an ask for mummy 

to bring his dummy

coz he dropped it in his tinned soup

becoz he hadda poop 

on someones post

!!!

lol droll troll lol


----------



## nuglets (May 18, 2012)

hey mods...just trying to ask a question here. just wanted to know why my rep is gone. no need for career trolls like frenchie to show up.


----------



## Steve French (May 18, 2012)




----------



## nuglets (May 18, 2012)

Steve French said:


>


seems to me like you have never contributed anything to this site but negative comments and hard core trolling. all i have ever seen you do is complain about other peoples posts. you are a pathetic clown. i feel sorry for you skidmark.


----------



## Steve French (May 18, 2012)

You are mad!


----------



## Total Head (May 18, 2012)

nuglets said:


> i don't know why they keep deleting my threads. I had 2300 rep points yesterday and then this morning I had 200. Can any of the MODS explain how this could be. No trolling please.


i'm not a mod but when a thread called "the fastest to rep beyond repute" gets you a shitload of rep i don't think you need to be complaining about how rep disappeared. did you pay for it or something? just start another rep-whoring thread and you'll be golden.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 18, 2012)

It seems like nuglets is the only one not being a troll here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 18, 2012)

That's all I have to say here.. later guys .


----------



## Steve French (May 18, 2012)




----------



## nuglets (May 18, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It seems like nuglets is the only one not being a troll here.


there are some career trolls here on this site.


----------



## nuglets (May 18, 2012)

Total Head said:


> i'm not a mod but when a thread called "the fastest to rep beyond repute" gets you a shitload of rep i don't think you need to be complaining about how rep disappeared. did you pay for it or something? just start another rep-whoring thread and you'll be golden.


actually i did pay for it. i spent time posting sound advice to people and would like to have my rep points for it. if you do not think rep matters then go away and post some advice to someone or do something constructive instead of being a hater. and getting 75-100 rep points for asking who has maxed out the fastes isn't rep whoring. nice try though but you FAILED.


----------



## malignant (May 18, 2012)

nuglets said:


> actually i did pay for it. i spent time posting sound advice to people and would like to have my rep points for it. if you do not think rep matters then go away and post some advice to someone or do something constructive instead of being a hater. and getting 75-100 rep points for asking who has maxed out the fastes isn't rep whoring. nice try though but you FAILED.


your time is your time to spend, you did not pay for it, and if the threads in question were deleted i doubt it was done without reason. this kind of issue is better taken up with the admin in the form of a pm rather than raising a red flag that only attracts trolls with out anything better to do with their time. rep takes time, and if your posting a thread to whore rep points then your on here for the wrong reasons.


----------



## nuglets (May 18, 2012)

malignant said:


> your time is your time to spend, you did not pay for it, and if the threads in question were deleted i doubt it was done without reason. this kind of issue is better taken up with the admin in the form of a pm rather than raising a red flag that only attracts trolls with out anything better to do with their time. rep takes time, and if your posting a thread to whore rep points then your on here for the wrong reasons.


commenting without knowledge of what actually happened is quite wrong. i never posted a thread to rep whore. i posted a thread asking "what was the quickest someone got max rep" and that's it. maybe i got a little rep in the thread but if i had the 2100 points that mysteriously disappeared this morning i wouldn't even have noticed. the majority of my rep has been from giving people sound advice in the grow section and i have earned it. so asking why my rep was taken away is a fair question. i didn't post this thread here, it was moved here by a MOD. i posted it in toke and talk and they said it wasn't proper for that sub forum. so they moved it here. the site admin barely if ever returns pm's or answers questions. so just like everyone else with a problem i posted it where the most MODS could see it. also, there isn't a single thread that can be deleted so that you lose rep points. i didn't lose rep points during the hack or when other threads were deleted. plus, i don't have 2000 rep points from 1 thread. the points were taken away, removed, or there was a bug. if i choose to want them back and see validity in their value then that is my decision. i did pay for them...my time is valuable...and i spent it helping others on this site so i think it's only fair i have the rep they decided to give to me.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 19, 2012)

You've been using this account for only 2 1/2 months, and I see you have 6 green blocks.


Oh yeah, I used to have much more rep than I do now, so maybe some nice members will give me some to make up for what I lost. Just another juvenile ploy, and we see right through it.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

rollitup said:


> You've been using this account for only 2 1/2 months, and I see you have 6 green blocks.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I used to have much more rep than I do now, so maybe some nice members will give me some to make up for what I lost. Just another juvenile ploy, and we see right through it.


I figured you took it away acting like the child you are. Some of the MODS told me it was you. There are 2 threads in toke and talk that verify that I had over 2000 Rep points as well as pm's that I have from MODS. It was actually April who gave me my 2000th point and we commented on it in the thread and on PM. So you have just admitted that you took my Rep in a jealous fit of immaturity. Very smooth Rolli. Intellectually you sure know how to prove the other guy's point. Thanks.

Members are leaving daily because of you. Even MODS are fed up. Would you like to see what they are saying about you?


----------



## slump (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> I figured you took it away acting like the child you are. Some of the MODS told me it was you. There are 2 threads in toke and talk that verify that I had over 2000 Rep points as well as pm's that I have from MODS. It was actually April who gave me my 2000th point and we commented on it in the thread and on PM. So you have just admitted that you took my Rep in a jealous fit of immaturity. Very smooth Rolli. Intellectually you sure know how to prove the other guy's point. Thanks.
> 
> Members are leaving daily because of you. Even MODS are fed up. Would you like to see what they are saying about you?


Members are leaving daily because this forum is full of condescending douche bags who believe they are god's gift to growing and can't engage in a normal discussion without being pricks. Don't like the site? Leave. I guarantee 0 people will lose sleep. MODS don't like the site owner? Leave. They'll eventually be replaced. 

Do you realize what kind of jackass you look like over the last couple of days with all your whining posts? Get over yourself bro.


----------



## XuOut (May 19, 2012)

Kind of forum noob. What is rep?


----------



## SimonD (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> i love how the boss totally ignores the question in a support section thread. the original post only asks why did my rep go away. *just admit it rolli...you took it.* i've already given you the proof. go ask your mods or check the threads buddy. lol. guess you only showed up to talk shit huh Trolli?


Try reading the threads you start. Admittedly, I'd addicted, which may explain why I recall the text better than you do. He already answered your question and more than once. But, don't stop. Please.

Simon


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

XuOut said:


> Kind of forum noob. What is rep?


under your name it says "marijuana toker" that will change as your post count goes up. under that you will see a green bar. that is your rep count. in the bottom left corner of every post their is a star. if you click on it you can give that person what is called +rep. the more +rep you have the more green bars you have. the max is 11 bars i think. that happens at 2000 rep points. if you stick your cursor on the green bars you will see comments as well depending on how much rep you have.

go click on the top right tab on this page that says "my rollitup" and you can see the people who have given you rep. the more rep points you have the more valuable the rep that you give to people is worth. good luck buddy.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

SimonD said:


> Try reading the threads you start. Admittedly, I'd addicted, which may explain why I recall the text better than you do. He already answered your question and more than once. But, don't stop. Please.
> 
> Simon


try learning how to read...there is a ton of proof that i had 2200 rep points the other day. i talked to 2 mods about it openly in a thread and thanked the mod who gave me the last 75 points or so. deleting threads does not cause you to lose rep points. i have points on my wall right now from threads that were deleted. no one lost any rep points when all the threads from the hack were deleted.

funny how you always show up in my threads. you follow me around like a little girl. kinda weird dude.


----------



## SimonD (May 19, 2012)

SimonD said:


> Try reading the threads you start.





nuglets said:


> try learning how to read


We're back to, "I know you are, but what am I?" See, and you wonder why I love you.



> funny how you always show up in my threads. you follow me around like a little girl. kinda weird dude.


I told you just above; I'm addicted. Over the last 10 years on canna forums, you are simply the most astonishingly entertaining thing I've seen. Bizarre is too mild of a term. Don't want to miss a second of the festivities. Honestly, I actually search for your posts solely for the laughs. So, I gave you some +Rep just now.

Simon


----------



## Balzac89 (May 19, 2012)

PotRoast don't give a fuck lol


----------



## W Dragon (May 19, 2012)

were your reps for actual useful info or just for TNT bullshit? just wondering as you've only been around a short while and rep whoring should be discouraged especially when you see people with high rep giving out awful info and noobs following because they think there rep actually means something when it really doesn't.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> were your reps for actual useful info or just for TNT bullshit? just wondering as you've only been around a short while and rep whoring should be discouraged especially when you see people with high rep giving out awful info and noobs following because they think there rep actually means something when it really doesn't.


go check out the sections on nutrients, general info, and design. you'll see that the majority of my rep was for solid info and stuff i shared in my journal.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

SimonD said:


> We're back to, "I know you are, but what am I?" See, and you wonder why I love you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...if your life is that pathetic then who am i to get in the way. have at it buddy.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

come on buddy...you know you want to


----------



## SimonD (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> wow...if your life is that pathetic then who am i to get in the way. have at it buddy.


As long as we're talking, I'll let you in on something else. You know how you always cite some bullshit about sending imaginary people PMs and them coming to your rescue, which of course never happens? Well, a number of us do send each other PM's with your quotes peppered with a little humorous dialog. Unlike the stuff you post, this is actually true. lol

Simon


----------



## Balzac89 (May 19, 2012)

yaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

SimonD said:


> As long as we're talking, I'll let you in on something else. You know how you always cite some bullshit about sending imaginary people PMs and them coming to your rescue, which of course never happens? Well, a number of us do send each other PM's with your quotes peppered with a little humorous dialog. Unlike the stuff you post, this is actually true. lol
> 
> Simon


too funny simon...you always seem to cry to the mods when i get other people involved and you get the thread closed. like you did on the last two. keep on going buddy...it's pure entertainment.

shall we talk some about your fake pictures? or are you still denying that? nice move getting them taken down on icmag...although you are the idiot who used 6 year old pics from their in the first place and then spent half your time trying to get people to go to icmag. your posts here don't lie smokey45. classic.


----------



## SimonD (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> too funny simon...you always seem to cry to the mods when i get other people involved and you get the thread closed. like you did on the last two. keep on going buddy...it's pure entertainment.
> 
> shall we talk some about your fake pictures? or are you still denying that? nice move getting them taken down on icmag...although you are the idiot who used 6 year old pics from their in the first place and then spent half your time trying to get people to go to icmag. your posts here don't lie smokey45. classic.





nuglets said:


> come on buddy...you know you want to
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175333



Score.

Simon


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

poor simon...can't grow so he steals pics from 6 year old threads on other forums..


----------



## SimonD (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> poor simon...can't grow so he steals pics from 6 year old threads on other forums..


It's always the same song and dance. Oh, but what a song it is!

Hey Nugs, what do you think the chances are of the admin coming in right now and explaining himself to you? Too much lol


Simon


----------



## XuOut (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> under your name it says "marijuana toker" that will change as your post count goes up. under that you will see a green bar. that is your rep count. in the bottom left corner of every post their is a star. if you click on it you can give that person what is called +rep. the more +rep you have the more green bars you have. the max is 11 bars i think. that happens at 2000 rep points. if you stick your cursor on the green bars you will see comments as well depending on how much rep you have.
> 
> go click on the top right tab on this page that says "my rollitup" and you can see the people who have given you rep. the more rep points you have the more valuable the rep that you give to people is worth. good luck buddy.


Thank you sir.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

considering that he lied about taking my rep away and got clowned in a thread by me on scrogging i would say slim to none. he's probably out there trying to cover his tracks on that scrog thread. spread the word though rolli...30 plants under a 4x6 screen...lmao.


----------



## SimonD (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> considering that he lied about taking my rep away and got clowned in a thread by me on scrogging i would say slim to none. he's probably out there trying to cover his tracks on that scrog thread. spread the word though rolli...30 plants under a 4x6 screen...lmao.


As I've mentioned, I hate to miss a single one of your threads. Well, yours and all of your other personalities, too. I can say right here, right now, that your question was answered directly and that you are being untruthful in no uncertain terms. I also read the thread you are referring to, and I read it before and after it was edited to remove all of your antics. It's bad enough you're there telling newbs how you've been growing a long time, while needing almost a month and a half to grow four nodes of a pathetic limping plant, but these claims of victory based on nothing more than pure falsehoods buttressed by zero - I repeat, zero - cultivation competence are precisely why so many real growers love you so much.

I think we shoudl start taking bets about who you'll lie about next. I vote for Potpimp. Oh, wait, that's already happening.

Edit - Nuglets, in all seriousness, there's only one question that folks want answered. Why? Why did you try to make such a big splash on RIU a big commercial grower, when you really had no idea how to grow weed in the first place? Didn't you think that folks who actually grow canna wouldn't spot you for a fake? Why not just lay low and finish a first grow? Then, why all these ghost accounts? Why were you posting to yourself as different "individuals," each projecting an opposing POV? Why do you simply invent lies and post them for effect, then (seemingly genuinely) expecting some sort of consideration in return. Why? Really. Why? 

I don't think it's unfair, given the scope of our relationship, to expect a direct answer. Are you locked in some institution and are encouraged to post on the 'net as a form of therapy? It's the only thing that makes sense. What is it, man. What drives you to constatly lie about ...well ...everything? 


Simon


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

sorry dude...that's way too much text from a troll for me to read.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

you steal any pics lately though?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 19, 2012)

I love hot and steamy troll on troll.


----------



## slump (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> sorry dude...that's way too much text from a troll for me to read.


It's pretty spot on though. You should give it a read. All your "good advice" is second hand information man...you built your UBER AWESOME BAR OF GREEN SQUARES from other grower's experiences...not your own.

Here's a list of acceptable threads that you can start and/or comment on and I'll +rep you for:

*"How to Spend an Ass-Ton of Money and Not Know WTF You're Doing"

"How to Get Sold by Your Hydro Guy"

"Spending More Money Doesn't Make Me More Knowledgeable or Experienced"
**
"Addressing Admin: The Dos and Don'ts" 

*I hope your next grow goes well!! Hit me up with a PM if you'd like any of my "shitty advice". And, since I'm pretty sure you've already clicked my signature to fix your cloning woes...some +rep would be appreciated for it bro.

Grow Safe


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

slump said:


> It's pretty spot on though. You should give it a read. All your "good advice" is second hand information man...you built your UBER AWESOME BAR OF GREEN SQUARES from other grower's experiences...not your own.
> 
> Here's a list of acceptable threads that you can start and/or comment on and I'll +rep you for:
> 
> ...


no idea what you're babbling about still. i've got some pretty sweet plants going right now. go check out my journal and see. good luck to you buddy.


----------



## SimonD (May 19, 2012)

slump said:


> It's pretty spot on though. You should give it a read. All your "good advice" is second hand information man...you built your UBER AWESOME BAR OF GREEN SQUARES from other grower's experiences...not your own.
> 
> Here's a list of acceptable threads that you can start and/or comment on and I'll +rep you for:
> 
> ...




I wonder what will happen is Nugs actually does harvest something, perhaps in six to eight months, and realizes he has to buy a hygrometer. Can't even fathom the sheer scope of cognitive dissonance making a play for his libido.

Simon


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I love hot and steamy troll on troll.


ur the only one.. me personally id like to see them all gone....


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ur the only one.. me personally id like to see them all gone....


^^^like x2^^^


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

this site used to be a cool place... where you could come to learn and share what you learnt over the years... now its become a troll zoo... if i had a dollar for every decent member complaing of the trolls i wouldnt need to grow weed anymore


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> me too...especially MOD trolls who act like internet toughguys. lmao. clown.


i hope u catch spider mites... u prolly already have them... tell your wife to shower...


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

to all of those well to do people this man has trolled apon im very sorry... we mods and admin are competent enough to properly run this site and keep a fun, and civil enviorment for our members... i promise all of you this will not be alowed to go on for long..... i hope this trolls post's havent turned any of you off to this great site.... stick around guys... again im sorry if i let any you guys down..


----------



## potroastV2 (May 19, 2012)

Very well expressed, The. 


Our management attitude is to allow members to participate in the forums until enough complaints have been received and then we quietly snip the rope he used to hang himself.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

............... i had to make a pointless post just to see latest post..


----------



## DSB65 (May 19, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Very well expressed, The.
> 
> 
> Our management attitude is to allow members to participate in the forums until enough complaints have been received and then we quietly snip the rope he used to hang himself.


well said........


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

.................


----------



## DSB65 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> .................


whats with all the dots...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> whats with all the dots...


he's having browser issues. so he can't see the last post till he makes a post of his own.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 19, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with what was said in this page....

The docs everywhere!! "doctor doctor where are you? I got a bad case of credit blues!" 
lol had that stuck in my head from an earlier commercial...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I couldn't agree more with what was said in this page....
> 
> The docs everywhere!! "doctor doctor where are you? I got a bad case of credit blues!"
> lol had that stuck in my head from an earlier commercial...


ahahaha!! what's up buddy! lol


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

dude this lag is gonna be the death of me i swear... that and trolls lol


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this site used to be a cool place... where you could come to learn and share what you learnt over the years... now its become a troll zoo... if i had a dollar for every decent member complaing of the trolls i wouldnt need to grow weed anymore


seems like every site i visit has exploded in droves of trolls.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

darkdestruction420 said:


> seems like every site i visit has exploded in droves of trolls.


cause summer is around the corner . kids are on summer break


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> whats with all the dots...


yeah the doc pretty much hit it on the head.. having major issues with everything from logging in, to seeing pm's recent likes, recent post's u name it. not much i can do about it


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

darkdestruction420 said:


> seems like every site i visit has exploded in droves of trolls.


looooooooooooooooool do you think the h.a.a.r.p. project has something to do with it or is there something in the water?


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Very well expressed, The.
> 
> 
> Our management attitude is to allow members to participate in the forums until enough complaints have been received and then we quietly snip the rope he used to hang himself.


is the "management attitude" to consistently erase a users post even though they aren't abusive and don't break site rules (posts in grow section; post in t n' t; etc...)? is it your position that you will remove +rep from a users account and then lie about having not taken it or the user having never had it? is it your postion to close a grow journal even though there are NO trolling remarks of any kind in the journal? is it your position to constantly lie to your MODS and users in order to make yourself look better?

just trying to figure it out.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 19, 2012)

Yes, we even condone whining. 


I'm sharpening my scissors ...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 19, 2012)

to nuglets... dude its just a forum... 

ive seen peeps on here for a couple of years still not get alot of rep... and have done FAR more than you have at helping people, and or posted things that have way more props for intuitive posts...

then all of a sudden lately... +rep threads and members have only 2 posts and end up having 10 bars of rep without ever having earned it...

so either way its just a site and who cares how much "rep" one has... if youre here to ADD to the site in a positive way "even a little trolling is fine and goes a long way for just in good fun"

but complaining all of the time isnt going to make it any better for you... 

just sayin...


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> to nuglets... dude its just a forum...
> 
> ive seen peeps on here for a couple of years still not get alot of rep...
> 
> ...


i agree with you 100%. but take a look at my profile. the majority of my posts come from my journal and that's it. a lot of my rep came from helping people in the grow section. i like learning here. i like helping when i can as well. i like a lot of the people here and the format as well. but when the staff makes it their mission to remove your posts; take rep from you just to be assholes; close your 60 page grow journal for no reason; and have certain mods troll you without repercussion...well, that's just stupid. i'm gonna say something at that point. what do you want me do? step in line and take shit from a bunch of nobodys who have never done anything with their lives but post pics of themselves holding $7k while trolling the toke and talk section looking for girls. pathetic. no thanks.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> i agree with you 100%. but take a look at my profile. the majority of my posts come from my journal and that's it. a lot of my rep came from helping people in the grow section. i like learning here. i like helping when i can as well. i like a lot of the people here and the format as well. but when the staff makes it their mission to remove your posts; take rep from you just to be assholes; close your 60 page grow journal for no reason; and have certain mods troll you without repercussion...well, that's just stupid. i'm gonna say something at that point. what do you want me do? step in line and take shit from a bunch of nobodys who have never done anything with their lives but post pics of themselves holding $7k while trolling the toke and talk section looking for girls. pathetic. no thanks.


i been here a long time before and will be here a long time when ur gone... i dont understand why da fuck u are still here... u have done nothing... i repeat nothing but act like a lame and cause problems.... i dont care if you were a marine or wtf ever.. i dont care if u got schrapnel in ur ass ... i dont care what ur rank is.. u have zero right to come here acting how u do period... how are you going to help someone else grow when you dont know how to fucking grow urself.. ur presence is just not needed here... ur the nobody.... i have personal strains that are years and years older then your "growing carrere"


----------



## Metasynth (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> *Chill nugglets the express is the best grower ever he made sour kush before anybody then the big seed companies ripped his idea.
> *


Wow, that's a pretty androgynous avatar you've got there...Is that you?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 20, 2012)

Actually, that is another account of nuglets/phillipchristian. Geez dude, what is the matter with you?


----------



## Metasynth (May 20, 2012)

Yikes...why would you do that?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 20, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahaha!! what's up buddy! lol


Been good bro just got back from a long ass road trip not too long ago.. went half way up state but it was worth it! I got a bad ass deal on a shitload of grow equipment. Adding that to what I already got and I smell a monster room in the making 
how's the weather over there? Is getting hotter than a camels ass out here lol oh this sat I believe is the dos santos fight 
[/FONT]



Metasynth said:


> Wow, that's a pretty androgynous avatar you've got there...Is that you?


I had to use my iPad to define what that meant lol! See u learn some new shit everyday!


----------



## Metasynth (May 20, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Been good bro just got back from a long ass road trip not too long ago.. went half way up state but it was worth it! I got a bad ass deal on a shitload of grow equipment. Adding that to what I already got and I smell a monster room in the making
> how's the weather over there? Is getting hotter than a camels ass out here lol oh this sat I believe is the dos santos fight
> 
> 
> ...



Wooot! Now I feel like I accomplished something today. Learning is fun! 

Who whines about rep? Fuuuucking lame.


----------



## Metasynth (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> * I hope it means I be lookin good.*


It's a term for someone who looks like they could be either male or female. Learn something damnit...it's fun!


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Actually, that is another account of nuglets/phillipchristian. Geez dude, what is the matter with you?


you got them scissors sharpend? hhahahahaha poorn penguin tries to find the good in people when they dont deserve to be amung us .... we need guys like you in the supreame court.. hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> how's the weather over there? Is getting hotter than a camels ass out here lol oh this sat I believe is the dos santos fight


weathers been beautiful. but I been sick these past 2 and a half weeks so I couldn't enjoy the sunshine much, lol. and ya man, looking forward to the fights next weekend!


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> weathers been beautiful. but I been sick these past 2 and a half weeks so I couldn't enjoy the sunshine much, lol. and ya man, looking forward to the fights next weekend!



who u got dos santos is mir?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> who u got dos santos is mir?


depends. I like them both. if it stays standing, dos santos all the way. if it goes to the ground, then mir takes it. but no way it goes 5 rounds


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Actually, that is another account of nuglets/phillipchristian. Geez dude, what is the matter with you?


not even close bro...that's WORDZ for sure. go check out the Pics of Yourself thread in T n' T. go ahead and ban him/her...i could care less but don't go trying to say it's me when you know it isn't.


----------



## slump (May 20, 2012)

IPs are a bitch...amirite?


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Wooot! Now I feel like I accomplished something today. Learning is fun!
> 
> Who whines about rep? Fuuuucking lame.


i love it when people complain about other members' complaints. you do realize you're doing the exact same thing? lmfao.

i'm complaing about a lot more than rep points pal.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> depends. I like them both. if it stays standing, dos santos all the way. if it goes to the ground, then mir takes it. but no way it goes 5 rounds


Yes and yes! Lol the doc knows what he's talking about! He didn't become a doc overnight... That shit takes years to accomplish! Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Yes and yes! Lol the doc knows what he's talking about! He didn't become a doc overnight... That shit takes years to accomplish! Lol


lol!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 20, 2012)

"if i were you i'd go try something else cause everytime you open your mouth here you just look more and more like a jackass. "

you should take your own advice brother. i was sympathetic a bit at first but just stop, enough is enough.....and we've had enough of this behaviour. no one is out to get you or whatever you think is going on. relax, stop making all these meaningless posts and go back to helping people. no offense meant, im just being straight up about it.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> i love it when people complain about other members' complaints. you do realize you're doing the exact same thing? lmfao.
> 
> i'm complaing about a lot more than rep points pal.


you know what yloc just told me he had to ban u from chat earlier too... just trolling on all fronts huh???!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you know what yloc just told me he had to ban u from chat earlier too.


you got connections!  lol


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you know what yloc just told me he had to ban u from chat earlier too... just trolling on all fronts huh???!!!


are you guys just making stuff up now? i've never been in chat in my entire time on this forum. never worked for me before.figures you would just make up lies.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got connections!  lol



u already know/... im good with everyone on here... everybody loves me.... but trolls... its cool cuzz i dont love them back lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

I don't ever use the chat room either. the forums is where I do all my chatting


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

now the troll is calling a good friend and respect chat mod a lier


----------



## polyarcturus (May 20, 2012)

is anybody else getting tired of same old song?

nuglets wtf dude let it go......

if you going to complain maybe you really dont want to be a member. i complain about the US but im still a member but you dont see me speaking at every rally in the US. i dont have time and thats not the way to make change happen.

now if you really want to change something about this site put the cash up. call the company and make a cash offer to the owner then if he sells it you can do whatever you like to the site.


otherwise get off you high horse because your style of complaining is not constructive.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> now the troll is calling a good friend and respect chat mod a lier


proove it. copy paste my posts from the chat room. shouldn't be hard. as of right now i am calling YOU a liar. nothing new. you've been doing it to me for a while.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I don't ever use the chat room either. the forums is where I do all my chatting


i've never been in the chat room in my life. he's making up lies just like he has been for the last 2 days he's been trolling me. when i wanna chat i just go to toke and talk. i just tried out chat for the first time and it actually worked. didn't even post anything. i tried it a few times when i first joined but it would never load. so i just stopped trying.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> proove it. copy paste my posts from the chat room. shouldn't be hard. as of right now i am calling YOU a liar. nothing new. you've been doing it to me for a while.



not possible im told because chat is not logged.. only this mods pms.. ill take this mods word for it.. he has been here 6 years and i already know how much of a troll u are


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> not possible im told because chat is not logged.. only this mods pms.. ill take this mods word for it.. he has been here 6 years and i already know how much of a troll u are


lmao...you've resorted to making shit up. now that is pathetic. there is a log of all of the people in chat who have posted. stop lying and ask the site admin or the mod to pull it up. all chat forums are logged.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> this is "uppitybitch's" father.I caught her on the computer writing foolishness all over this board. I demand you delete this account completely before the dea storms my house because my dumbass daughter thought it was fun to jack around on a druggie forum.


To late we have you house, and your info.We will be giving you a knock on the door soon.


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> proove it. copy paste my posts from the chat room. shouldn't be hard. *as of right now i am calling YOU a liar*. nothing new. you've been doing it to me for a while.


Soooo...if a proven liar claims that someone else is lying, does that actually make initial assertion true? 

Noogie, what a disappointing array of posts. I just finished working and sat down with a fat one for a few cheap laughs, and this is best you've uploaded so far. Sure, your claim on Growroom where you think you'll pull a pound from your plants is pretty entertaining, but overall your posting pattern is slacking. I'm seriously thinking of re-reading some of your grow journal for relief.

Simon


----------



## TexRx (May 20, 2012)

Gee, I'm pretty sure the OP just wanted to know why their stats were changing .......Trolling with pictures so you can get away with it?....I'm not sure if I should laugh or shake my head! See page one!


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Gee, I'm pretty sure the OP just wanted to know why their stats were changing .......Trolling with pictures so you can get away with it?....I'm not sure if I should laugh or shake my head! See page one!


Welcome.

Simon


----------



## TexRx (May 20, 2012)

SimonD said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Simon


Thank You! And...Hey, it's all good!....I just think the OP never got a chance


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Thank You! And...Hey, it's all good!....I just think the OP never got a chance


watch out Tex, simond is the herpes of forum trolls.


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> watch out Tex, simond is the herpies of forum trolls.


Soon, as in a week or two, there will be a point that marks the _third_ full harvest I've pulled since we've met. I wonder how Phil's 18K grow is doing? He was supposed to harvest right about now, too.

Simon


----------



## TexRx (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> watch out Tex, simond is the herpies of forum trolls.


Oh, I've encountered some nasty trolls is my day!!! Not many say welcome, tho....so maybe SimonD aint ALL bad, eh? 

Still, you got trolled, Nuglets! Not cools!!!


----------



## Metasynth (May 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Wooot! Now I feel like I accomplished something today. Learning is fun!
> 
> Who whines about rep? Fuuuucking lame.





nuglets said:


> i love it when people complain about other members' complaints. you do realize you're doing the exact same thing? lmfao.
> 
> i'm complaing about a lot more than rep points pal.


Since when is it considered "complaining" to call you lame? LOL...hey "pal", go fuck yourself...  Do you consider THAT complaining too? hahah...Pretty pathetic to get so wound up over a weed forum, maybe you should try smoking a bowl. And since when is "insulting" considered "complaining"? I thought calling you lame for whining like a little bitch was more of an observation and insult, and less of a complaint. To be honest, the more you act like a 16 yo girl on her period, the more entertaining it is for us(at least me). So complaining? Naw...you got me all wrong, "pal".

Have a nice day


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Oh, I've encountered some nasty trolls is my day!!! Not many say welcome, tho....so maybe SimonD aint ALL bad, eh?
> 
> Still, you got trolled, Nuglets! Not cools!!!


trolling is more than just a hobby for some of these guys...they make it a career

be careful though...with a low postcount and the fact that you are talking to me they might accuse you of being a ghost account i created. they love doing that. think they have erased 4 threads and banned 3-4 members in the last week just cause they talked to me. lol. i'm on RIU "timeout" and can't have friends. haha.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Since when is it considered "complaining" to call you lame? LOL...hey "pal", go fuck yourself...  Do you consider THAT complaining too? hahah...Pretty pathetic to get so wound up over a weed forum, maybe you should try smoking a bowl. And since when is "insulting" considered "complaining"? I thought calling you lame for whining like a little bitch was more of an observation and insult, and less of a complaint. To be honest, the more you act like a 16 yo girl on her period, the more entertaining it is for us(at least me). So complaining? Naw...you got me all wrong, "pal".
> 
> Have a nice day


seems to me like you sure enjoy spending time here complaining about me. kind of ironic that you keep saying it's only a weed forum but you take time to come over here and bitch as well. lmao. your logic is a little flawed. but hey, keep posting away...free bumps to my thread.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> *&#8203;*Them bastards banned *wordz* for no reason


lmao...WORDZ is back to take vengence on RIU


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Oh, I've encountered some nasty trolls is my day!!! Not many say welcome, tho....so maybe SimonD aint ALL bad, eh?
> 
> Still, you got trolled, Nuglets! Not cools!!!





nuglets said:


> trolling is more than just a hobby for some of these guys...they make it a career
> 
> be careful though...with a low postcount and the fact that you are talking to me they might accuse you of being a ghost account i created. they love doing that. think they have erased 4 threads and banned 3-4 members in the last week just cause they talked to me. lol. i'm on RIU "timeout" and can't have friends. haha.









Simon


----------



## Metasynth (May 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Wooot! Now I feel like I accomplished something today. Learning is fun!
> 
> Who whines about rep? Fuuuucking lame.





Metasynth said:


> Since when is it considered "complaining" to call you lame? LOL...hey "pal", go fuck yourself...  Do you consider THAT complaining too? hahah...Pretty pathetic to get so wound up over a weed forum, maybe you should try smoking a bowl. And since when is "insulting" considered "complaining"? I thought calling you lame for whining like a little bitch was more of an observation and insult, and less of a complaint. To be honest, the more you act like a 16 yo girl on her period, the more entertaining it is for us(at least me). So complaining? Naw...you got me all wrong, "pal".
> 
> Have a nice day





nuglets said:


> seems to me like you sure enjoy spending time here complaining about me. kind of ironic that you keep saying it's only a weed forum but you take time to come over here and bitch as well. lmao. your logic is a little flawed. but hey, keep posting away...free bumps to my thread.


You mean I enjoy entertaining myself? Correct sir! Once again, show me where I complained? Haha...maybe you should refresh your definitions of both "complaint" and "insult".


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

hey TEX, you wanna hear a funny story about SimonD (aka Herpes)?


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> You mean I enjoy entertaining myself? Correct sir! Once again, show me where I complained? Haha...maybe you should refresh your definitions of both "complaint" and "insult".


i just like watching you get all worked up over my thread in the forum support section. basically you're complaining about something that you are doing right now. lmao...post away oxymoron.


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> hey TEX, you wanna hear a funny story about SimonD (aka Herpes)?


Score.

Simon


----------



## Metasynth (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> i just like watching you get all worked up over my thread in the forum support section. basically you're complaining about something that you are doing right now. lmao...post away oxymoron.


Worked up? I don't get it...do you just make things up inside your head and run with them? Haha, I use the forum for entertainment purposes mostly, I'd say it's serving it's purpose juuuust fine  Are you really so stupid that you are interperting my insults as complaints? Haha...once again, show me where I complained, because I thought I was insulting you for being a whiney little bitch. lol...oh well, whatever floats your boat, "pal".


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

well WORDZ, here goes...

a few months back i was in a thread and i can't remember what we were talking about. there were a few guys going back and forth with ideas and information. Herpes over there (SimonD) came in and starting calling us all idiots and saying we didn't know shit. so it went back and forth for a few minutes and then Herpes (SimonD) posted a bunch of pictures claiming they were from his last harvest and they none of us could grow as well as he does so we should all shut up. within a few hours one of the other guys in the thread had found some of the exact same pictures on an icmag.com thread from 2006...EXACT SAME. we clownedhim for while and then saw that he took th pics down. after that he has never been able to post a picture of his room or anything proving that his photos are actually current. it's all very funny. check out his profile page...look for posts from Smokey45. check out Smokey's forum posts...they ALL are links to Herpes' (SimonD) threads and posts. just classic.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Worked up? I don't get it...do you just make things up inside your head and run with them? Haha, I use the forum for entertainment purposes mostly, I'd say it's serving it's purpose juuuust fine  Are you really so stupid that you are interperting my insults as complaints? Haha...once again, show me where I complained, because I thought I was insulting you for being a whiney little bitch. lol...oh well, whatever floats your boat, "pal".


you are entertaining the shit out of me right now...thanks buddy. you are just so fired up aren't you? bet your keyboard is taking a pounding. refresh! refresh! aaahhh!


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

SimonD said:


> Score.
> 
> Simon



Fail...Simon


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

awww man..... i hate to say it but i wish fdd was still a mod here....


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> well WORDZ, here goes...
> 
> a few months back i was in a thread and i can't remember what we were talking about. there were a few guys going back and forth with ideas and information. Herpes over there (SimonD) came in and starting calling us all idiots and saying we didn't know shit. so it went back and forth for a few minutes and then Herpes (SimonD) posted a bunch of pictures claiming they were from his last harvest and they none of us could grow as well as he does so we should all shut up. within a few hours one of the other guys in the thread had found some of the exact same pictures on an icmag.com thread from 2006...EXACT SAME. we clownedhim for while and then saw that he took th pics down. after that he has never been able to post a picture of his room or anything proving that his photos are actually current. it's all very funny. check out his profile page...look for posts from Smokey45. check out Smokey's forum posts...they ALL are links to Herpes' (SimonD) threads and posts. just classic.










Simon


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

i beleave uppitybitch and nugglets are the same person phillipchristian...


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> awww man..... i hate to say it but i wish fdd was still a mod here....


so do i...but instead we get stuck with guys like you.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i beleave uppitybitch and nugglets are the same person phillipchristian...


i believe theexpress weighs 140lbs and likes to talk shit to people on the internet because in real life he get's bullied.

this is fun


----------



## TexRx (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> hey TEX, you wanna hear a funny story about SimonD (aka Herpes)?


Sure, I like a good story! Let's here it!


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

WORDZ was a little too racist for my liking.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Sure, I like a good story! Let's here it!


post #125. it's classic


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

Hey, Noogie, what happened to that thread on General? The one with the guy and the pool and the flipping of the lights, and your long reply talking about the things you've never done. Exciting stuff.

Simon


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> i'm reserving the right to pass judgement on her teeth until i have actually seen them. you on the otherhand i know are just plain stupid.


speaking of teeth.. your wife's got the whitest teeth iv ever "cum" across hahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

what is this walrus looking bitch talking about???? anyone anyclue?


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> *&#8203;You cant troll a troll. You have already failed before you left the gate.*


if i give you a deep fried butterfinger will you go away?


----------



## stak (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if i give you a *deep fried butterfinger *will you go away?


that sounds f'n awesome!!


----------



## TexRx (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> post #125. it's classic


Well, I'm new and don't know you people so I won't judge.....that stuff in post #125 happens online all the time.....It's not exactly cool but it's pretty common these days! There's worse things ....I'll leave at that


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> *&#8203;I would break theexpress*


u woulda break a ford f150....


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> hmmm...projection me doth think


I taught you that term. So proud.

Simon


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Well, I'm new and don't know you people so I won't judge.....that stuff in post #125 happens online all the time.....It's not exactly cool but it's pretty common these days! There's worse things ....I'll leave at that


i agree...but it's just funny to watch sometimes. i enjoy watching people crash in a ball of flames sometimes.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

i dedicate this song to fat momma cheeseburger over there... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N66BdKF442g


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Well, I'm new and don't know you people so I won't judge.....that stuff in post #125 happens online all the time.....It's not exactly cool but it's pretty common these days! There's worse things ....I'll leave at that





nuglets said:


> i agree...but it's just funny to watch sometimes. i enjoy watching people crash in a ball of flames sometimes.












Simon


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

lol yess lets all laff at the man hoklding 8k who made it in a matter of minutets... buy my book u too can be like me..


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im 6'2 250..... and thats fucked up cuzz so are you lol


lmao! 6'2" 250? more like 5'8" 165 with short little pudgy fingers. lol. he's got little baby fingers. hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

monkey assssed motha fuckers..,...


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> i've got watches worth more then that. i've got power tools that are more expensive. fucking tool.


Got any weed worth more than that? Oh, sorry, sore subject.



Simon


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

ima do this all day everyday to you mother fuckers.. i just want you to know this... you dont like it... tuff tittie...


----------



## Balzac89 (May 20, 2012)

lol how many trolls can you fit in one thread?


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> lol how many trolls can you fit in one thread?


lol.... gotta fight fitre with fire sometimes... and i can really do this all day for days... forever...


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

i just wanna state the obvious.. im dominating not only this thread but any other thread i see u mother fuckers in.... ima make it soo hard for yall cakes asses to breath!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

that bitch is on that new diet slimslow hahahaha


----------



## obijohn (May 20, 2012)

Maybe we should make a forum strictly for trolling to keep this shit off the forums that actually have a purpose


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

Noogie, this must take a lot of work:

Link: https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/515187-after-trying-dyna-gro-im-45.html#post7456412

This brings us back to the question asked in the beginning of the thread. Why? Why this need to look like you're somebody on the Internet? 

Simon


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

this guys vying for the title of biggest MOD troll. broke ass wanna be kingpen still living in his parents spare bedroom flipping elbows. i flipped elbows in high school and college. it was cool when i was a teenager.


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> i flipped elbows in high school and college. it was cool when i was a teenager.


At least you're used to buying your weed.

Simon


----------



## DSB65 (May 20, 2012)




----------



## DSB65 (May 20, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

DSB65 said:


>


trolls suck.............................


----------



## DSB65 (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> trolls suck.............................


but your playing right along...


----------



## TexRx (May 20, 2012)




----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> [video=youtube_share;v3uh-bK3EQc]http://youtu.be/v3uh-bK3EQc[/video]


Finally, a real representation of phillipchristian. 

(Love the vid! lol)

Simon


----------



## scroglodyte (May 20, 2012)

i am fucking crushed off this test bud...................not couchy enough yet but potent...........


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i am fucking crushed off this test bud...................not couchy enough yet but potent...........


yea scroggies...!


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> product of inbreeding.


Are you the guy on the left?

Simon


----------



## DSB65 (May 20, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i am fucking crushed off this test bud...................not couchy enough yet but potent...........


what is it


----------



## scroglodyte (May 20, 2012)

i thought it was Strawberry, a Jack H, Strawberry Cough, Skunk x............but its awfully ak-like. my boy isn't sure which he gave me. its a frosty-ass sativa dom....lol. i'm an Indie guy, but this is good. i'll let it go 40% amber, tho


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

scrog-o-dank!!!


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> scrog-o-dank!!!


It's like you're posting just to post. I can work with anything, really, but it's a lot more fun when you're less frightened.

Simon


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

so...are we any closer to finding out where my rep went?


----------



## TexRx (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> so...are we any closer to finding out where my rep went?




I don't think so, but I haven't read every page.......


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> so...are we any closer to finding out where my rep went?


It seems to be coming to me.



Simon


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> so...are we any closer to finding out where my rep went?





TexRx said:


> I don't think so, but I haven't read every page.......










Simon


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

TexRx said:


> I don't think so, but I haven't read every page.......


200 posts and we're still not to the bottom of this. lol


----------



## SimonD (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> 200 posts and we're still not to the bottom of this. lol


Hmmm.....




rollitup said:


> Well, when you talk about yourself like this, it is very entertaining! Since phillipchristian is another account of *yours*, and you are talking about *your account*, it really makes you look, oh I don't know, how about "pathetic."





rollitup said:


> You've been using this account for only 2 1/2 months, and I see you have 6 green blocks.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I used to have much more rep than I do now, so maybe some nice members will give me some to make up for what I lost. Just another juvenile ploy, and we see right through it.



Hi Phil.

Simon


----------



## potroastV2 (May 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I've had enough. And I'm the patient one!

Just too many complaints from other members, and too many disruptive posts. Take it to another forum.


Buh-bye.


----------

